# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Help! Waterproofing Membrane disolving and washing off!

## aruuikay

Hi all, I need some advice.  
We have used Crommelin waterproofing membrane for our bathroom. It was painted and has been dry a week, we started tiling the walls on the weekend and spilled some water on the shower floor. To our surpise the membrane changed colour like it was wet and started to wash off. I don't understand what has happened.  
This is only happening on the screed. Where it is painted on villaboard and compressed sheeting it is fine. It is like the membrane has reacted to the screed someho w. It is a basic sand/cement screed.  
Has anyone seen this before and explain what has happened? What can I do to fix it? 
Thanks for the help!

----------


## goldie1

Ring the Crommelin tech support line.  Was the screed fully dry when you did the waterproofing?

----------


## aruuikay

> Ring the Crommelin tech support line. Was the screed fully dry when you did the waterproofing?

  
Thanks Goldie, rang tech support, they suggested the same thing that maybe the screed was not dry enough. 
We gave it two and a half weeks, but i guess with the cold weather that wasn't enough. We will wash the membrane off and set about letting the screed dry some more.  
More waiting...  :Mad:

----------


## goldie1

Get some air flow across it . Leave a fan blowing across it. The weather the last couple of weeks hasn't been the best  
for drying things

----------


## aruuikay

So.. I got home last night all set to scrub of the membrane and set up fans to dry out the screed... Poured a stack of water over the shower to start..... and nothing happened...  the membrane didn't react this time. I am left scratching my head, but am definately not going to complain..

----------


## grantbudd

thats weird???? Im about to use the same product.....Sounds like a bit of rejection which is weird given you spilled water I would have expected a little more reaction to happen?? What area was the reaction?? Around the waste or high up near the wall?

----------


## aruuikay

Tell me about it. very weird.  The only thing I can think of is that there was tile glue in the water I spilled. It was reacting all over the shower screed.  
I think I might try with the tile glue to make sure there is not some kind of reaction there...  It has got me stumped though.

----------

